# cracked corn good? or bad?



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok well at my work we have corn screeningsand it's basicly cracked corn 
my qustion is is it ok to feed to ringneck doves?

my pigeons ar on the pellets so they dont need it but does it harm a pigeon as well? 

people have told me it gives them canker (pigeons) is this true can i feed to ringneck dove with out giving them canker?

thank's in advance


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

All I know is that it is true with pigeons, and I imagine it is the same with doves.
Maybe somebody else knows for certain.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok well i no that in wild dove mix my grandmother feeds there is cracked corn but that's wild


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the "thing" with the cracked corn is the corn kernal, it is very susceptible to fungus and mold, so when the kernal is exposed it is open to those, and those can be deadly in some cases to your birds, also I suppose some pieces may have sharp edges and can be ruff on the crop which could invite canker. whole corn protects the kernal in there so it is not exposed. If cracked corn is stored the right way from the time it was cracked to the bag and to the feed store, then it may be just fine. I have heard of others who have fed cracked corn with out problems...so you will have to think on it and decide. of course doves need more than cracked corn to have a balanced diet. I feed mine a small pellet, that is 100% nutritive, and give treats of grated carrot and cut up greens and some safflower seed..just a bit of those though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> I agree with everything except what is in bold. I don't think it will hurt the crop since they have no trouble with grit. I used to feed a pigeon mix with cracked corn and never had any trouble, but I like my pellets a heck of a lot better. There are pros and cons with everything. Good luck.


I know what you mean, that is why I said "supposed", chickens eat the heck out of cracked corn all the time without problems, but had to mention what I have heard. I never fed cracked corn to the pigeons so Im glad you mentioned you used it without a problem, maybe some others have had problems....but it might not have been anything to do with the cracked corn... but when someone says cracked corn can cause canker, it gets spread around and folks think it is true... I tend to think it is fine, but do think a whole corn kernal is better as it is protected and keeps all the nutritive value in there, and it is not exposed to air and moisture which can grow mold and fungus..which you can not even see.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*cracked corn*

Fungus will occur in ALL grain that are not properly stored and fermentation starts rapidly in wet grains. As for canker and cracked corn I do believe it is a myth. I did not feed my birds cracked corn for this reason and still ended up with canker in squeakers that had to be treated for it. Now that winter is here again I think I am going to start using cracked corn because not all my birds will eat the whole kernels. I have an older bird lover friend that feeds his birds nothing but ground grains and cracked corn and has been doing this for years without problems, He added the same comments, during the warm months with high humidity if not stored right his feed will mold quickly and that is where the canker comes from in his belief and it is easily passed on to the young birds with a building immune system. I can't tell you that all of this is fact, but I have read so many debates on this that I am not at all afraid to feed cracked corn anymore, at least not during the winter,as it has been said whole corn is more protected from moisture and high humidity. >Kevin


----------



## hugh (Apr 27, 2009)

It depends on who you talk too. Had one breeder tell me never to fed cracked corn. Had onther one who is 80 + years old say he always does. So it just depends.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well this is all great info but i was just looking to add to the doves food they get a mixture much like the wild dove feed and i was just wonding because i get it for free would it be bad to add it to the feed for the ringneck doves


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

I use cracked corn (a small percentage) with seed that I custom mix. My birds are spoiled and do not eat the whole kernels. I always check the bags before purchase, not only visually but by smell too. So far, not had any problems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I have never had a problem with cracked corn but i would think mold is more the enemy then the sharp edges ever will be ... even the whole kernal corn is susseptable to mold growth thou so its wise to always keep an eye on any grains you are feeding your birds


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well the stuff i can get is fresh i bag it myself so i know it's good so i cn feed to my doves then?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> well the stuff i can get is fresh i bag it myself so i know it's good so i cn feed to my doves then?


doves do eat corn, so from the infor you have got so far, I think you can make that descision.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hugh said:


> It depends on who you talk too. Had one breeder tell me never to fed cracked corn. Had onther one who is 80 + years old say he always does. So it just depends.


I think it all depends on where you live too. It is not recommended at all down here, because of our hot and humid climate, things are different up North where the weather is cool and dry.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I keep a community aviary and one part of the feed is a pigeon seed mix that includes cracked corn...the ringneck doves eat it with no problems and have been doing so for years.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

During the winter I have the feed store make a "winter mix" for me. 22% protein pellets mixed with millet and cracked corn. If they can handle grit then cracked corn shouldn't be too sharp. The only problem I have is that they pick the corn out of the mix.


----------

